# My niece got fired from her band...after being bitten by a dog at their last gig!!!



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

*My niece, Julie, up until today was in an area band that played gigs in Buffalo NY area.   At the last gig, she was stepping off the band stand after warm up, tripped and fell. The owners ST Bernard..who should NOT have even been inside the place (they serve food) came up behind her and bit her.  Luckily, did not cause more than a slight spot. But the dept of health was notified, and dog had to be checked for rabies, and quarrentined,

Totally NOT her fault, but the bar owner got all pissed, threatened the band, etc. I think he knew he was wrong. Julie spoke to her lawyer, about a course of action against owner.
At first, her band mates were supportive.  She even played a gig with them last night.This morning she gets a text from band eader, firing her frm the band. No excuse or reason given!!!  They could not even tell her in person when they saw her LAST NIGHT!!!

I am not a happy camper.  *


----------



## Judycat (Jul 25, 2021)

Probably had something to do with speaking to a lawyer about suing the owner of the establishment. Band may not want that noise, they want gigs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Probably had something to do with speaking to a lawyer about suing the owner of the establishment. Band may not want that noise, they want gigs.



*Julie just heard from another band member. Turns out band did not want to lose opportunity for future gigs at same bar.*


----------



## Judycat (Jul 25, 2021)

It stinks but blah nothing is permanent and we are all dispensible.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

Judycat said:


> It stinks but blah nothing is permanent and we are all dispensible.


Right, She was new to the band, last night was her third gig with them.  She is good enough, she will find another. She was with her last band over two years Only left because the leader chose to disband during covid, and he is not bringing the band back together


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2021)

Hopefully this will be an opportunity for Julie to grow as a musician and become part of a better musical group.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes there will be other opportunities if she is good.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

Well, nothing wrong with being cautious, but if the bite only left a "slight spot," nothing should have been made of it.  Even if the bite broke the skin & bled, that doesn't mean Rabies; an animal has to have Rabies before he can transmit it.  Some people think a bite automatically means Rabies.
She could have just consulted with a doctor, who would have told her it was nothing to be concerned about.

I had a similar situation years ago.  I had a Black Lab.  Some friends were over.  My dog _demanded _attention & if you didn't pet him, first he would press his cold, wet nose against your hand.  Then he'd lift up your hand with his head.  If you still didn't pet him, he'd paw you.
When a guest didn't pet him & my dog pawed him, he left a faint red line on his arm & the guy told me he was concerned about Rabies.
I said I would show him my dog's vaccination certificate.  He was still concerned, saying_ "I could die later."_  I offered to drive him to the ER & he declined.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Probably had something to do with speaking to a lawyer about suing the owner of the establishment. Band may not want that noise, they want gigs.


^^^ Bingo.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2021)

Does Julie sing and/or play an instrument?  What kind of music does she like to perform?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2021)

maybe she can start her own band?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

*Well, the bar owner did pay her med expenses, so she may just call it good and move on.  Julie tends to over react on some things....and then it gets me all crazy.  I think she just needs to calm down a bit more and she will be fine.  Especially if she finds a new band.
I am not sure she would consider starting her own. I do not know*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> Right, She was new to the band, last night was her third gig with them.  She is good enough, she will find another. She was with her last band over two years Only left because the leader chose to disband during covid, and he is not bringing the band back together


I wish the best for your niece Marie, I think she's a smart independent woman who will succeed with her music.  I'm happy she didn't have serious injuries from the dog attack, so that's one good thing anyway.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 25, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, the bar owner did pay her med expenses, so she may just call it good and move on.  Julie tends to over react on some things....and then it gets me all crazy.  I think she just needs to calm down a bit more and she will be fine.  Especially if she finds a new band.
> I am not sure she would consider starting her own. I do not know*


Checking NY dog bite laws, it seems if he paid her medical bills, and she is okay, that is all the damages the law allows. Glad she is okay.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

That is upsetting, Marie, that the band dropped her,
since none of that initial incident was at all her fault.
Sometimes things like that happen, though, that are rough.
I hope she calms herself and finds another way forward for herself.

It's understandably upsetting for _you_, too,
when things go wrong for her.
She's fortunate to have you in her life, 
as you are to have her.

Btw, there's also a chance, that this particular band already had someone else in mind who had nearly been in the band, and that it didn't take much for them to want the other person instead, no matter what had happened with Julie, or how good she is.

Also , maybe Julie herself would not have wanted to play at that particular bar, again, so she might find herself to be better off, in the longterm.  We will hope so.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 25, 2021)

Being in a band was my "occupation" for 25 years. I feel sorry for your niece. It has happened to me, and the reasons have differed from they just found somebody they liked better, my attitude sucked, and even I moved on to something else. There is so much soap opera like melodrama in bands you wouldn't believe it. Rarely do they not fall apart, and then try to regroup. In my last band I told the players that I wouldn't play any gigs 2 nights in a row anymore. ( wore me out too much ). I was in it for the fun of playing, not the money or recognition, but after going ok for several months i caught them booking a gig for 3 straight nights. I quit on the spot. I have so many stories about the fighting, back stabbing, jealousy, business disagreements, etc.... that part of playing in a band is baked in. I have always found another group to play gigs with, your niece will find something soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 25, 2021)

Been there done it.  We use to only play on Fri. & Sat. nights.   Then the head guy started booking more & more.  I had a day shift job & some of these gigs lasted till 2 or 3 am.  So I quit.  I'm on the Electric red organ/piano. back in the 60's


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

*Thanks for input.  I know that in her heart, Julie knows that the fact that the bar paid her expenses is the best she will get.  She does not really expect more.  
She is more upset that her bandmates did not support her more. I mean, I know she was the new kid, but really.   She is already looking for other bands looking for bass players.  
I am just concerned that former band mates will bad mouth her to other bands.*


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 25, 2021)

This darn dog thing is getting out of hand.  There are just too many people that love their dogs/cats then they love their fellow human race.  Over the last year I keep seeing more and more dogs in grocery stores.  I keep wondering what the "hay" is this world coming to?  Out in the country where I came from they would know exactly what to do with that big doggie!


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

That is horrible.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> This darn dog thing is getting out of hand.  There are just too many people that love their dogs/cats then they love their fellow human race.  Over the last year I keep seeing more and more dogs in grocery stores.  I keep wondering what the "hay" is this world coming to?  Out in the country where I came from they would know exactly what to do with that big doggie!


If you're concerned that many people love dogs/cats more than people, try asking yourself _why?_


----------



## Jules (Jul 25, 2021)

Why did Julie go to a lawyer?  Was she hoping to sue?  If that was the purpose, then her bandmates might not have agreed if they felt the situation didn’t warrant it.  Best that they went their separate ways.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> Why did Julie go to a lawyer?  Was she hoping to sue?  If that was the purpose, then her bandmates might not have agreed if they felt the situation didn’t warrant it.  Best that they went their separate ways.


She went to the lawyer before bar owner contacted her and said he would pay her medical expenses . She got put on antibiotics as preventative measure.  She decided against any lawsuit, was just going to accept reimbursement.
Not sure why her band mates fired her, except for thinking they would not get gigs at that bar again
She did have an issue with there being a dog in a place that sold food in the first place, and even when she asked , the owner would not put the dog in another room. Let it wander around the bar.
She is dealing with being angry with the whole situation right now.  I think once she stews a while, she will let it go.  I think she is looking into getting auditions with new bands.  She has an Itailian temper, like my dad...she will get past it soon I am sure


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> She went to the lawyer before bar owner contacted her and said he would pay her medical expenses . She got put on antibiotics as preventative measure.  She decided against any lawsuit, was just going to accept reimbursement.
> Not sure why her band mates fired her, except for thinking they would not get gigs at that bar again
> She did have an issue with there being a dog in a place that sold food in the first place, and even when she asked , the owner would not put the dog in another room. Let it wander around the bar.
> She is dealing with being angry with the whole situation right now.  I think once she stews a while, she will let it go.  I think she is looking into getting auditions with new bands.  She has an Itailian temper, like my dad...she will get past it soon I am sure


Antibiotics for a "Slight Spot."
Yup, today, you get treated & someone gets billed - whether it's needed or not.
A friend's dog had an eye that was red & tearing.  The Vet pulled a foxtail out of his eye; it took 5 seconds.  He charged $1,500.00.  AND he suggested leaving her dog overnight for "Observation."  Another $900.00.  She said, "No thanks; one ripoff is enough."
The bar owner offered to pay her medical expenses because he saw a much-bigger money grab coming......for that "slight spot."
Your niece should have known there are other (legitimate) ways to make money.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

*@win231  The skin was broken some, and there was concern as she did not know yet if the dog had current shots. I think it is just preventative.  *


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> Why did Julie go to a lawyer?  Was she hoping to sue?  If that was the purpose, then her bandmates might not have agreed if they felt the situation didn’t warrant it.  Best that they went their separate ways.


No one sees a lawyer unless they're planning to sue.


----------



## Devi (Jul 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> No one sees a lawyer unless they're planning to sue.


Right. The other problem is that other bands might know that taking her on as a member could lessen their opportunity to play in that, or other, venues.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> No one sees a lawyer unless they're planning to sue.


Not necessarily, it may be a way to force his hand if he is notified of it, that type of strategy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

*Ok, here is the bottom line. She is not going to sue, she is happy with him paying her expenses.
The band thing is just a side thing, as it is something she enjoys doing. I told her privately she needs to take a break for a while, get over her being pissed at the bar the dog, her former bandmates and the world.
She is my family, and has helped me out a lot these past few years, so yes, when she is upset, I get upset.  I do not have kids..so, she is it for me.  I do not like seeing her upset.
Did she over react calling a lawyer? Yes. I think she did.   She should have talked with bar owner first. I think HE was concerned she would sue, or something,
That is it*


----------



## Jules (Jul 25, 2021)

It’s understandable that you’re upset because she’s upset.  You’ve given her support and wise advise. Soon this will blow over and by then she may be ready to move on to a new band.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 26, 2021)

Nobody here was at the bar, so we don't know what kind of attack it was. Dog attacks are damn scary. Those teeth are meant for tearing flesh, she's lucky she got away with a bite. I had a piece of my finger torn off by a dog that was just playing. It happened so fast. One moment I was closing the gate to its kennel and the next a one-inch chunk of my finger was gone. That was damn upsetting.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't blame the niece for being upset, by both the dog incident, and that the other people involved weren't more supportive to her.  That's valid, and those are her feelings, and she did what she thought was best.  
And she needs and deserves, her aunt's support and patience and care and compassion, as she gives so much of her own.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 26, 2021)

If that would have been me.  I would have asked the owner of the dog was current on his/her shots. If it was then I would have had an Ambulance treated me on the spot then go on with life.  Too many people are trying to make a big deal out of nothing.  

Same with news on TV, that's why I don't watch it, they try to put their spin on everything & make a big deal out of nothing.


----------

